# Thiết kế ánh sáng kiểu này sẽ dễ dàng mắc phải sai lầm khó hiẻu



## tibodinh (21/5/22)

Thiết kế ánh sáng kiểu này sẽ dễ dàng mắc phải sai lầm khó hiẻu Thiết kế lấy ánh sáng cho nhà ở dù tự nhiên hay nhân tạo, sử dụng cảm biến ánh sáng nhà thông minh trong máy chà sàn nhà xưởng nhiều không gian khác nhau cũng cần nắm rõ các nguyên tắc nhất định. Chính vì vậy, việc bố trí ánh sáng cần tránh mắc phải những sai lầm sau đây. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dùng quá nhiều đèn âm trần Với nhiều người thiết kế không chuyên vẫn thường quá tham các loại đèn âm trần; giá máy hút bụi công suất lớn lắp đặt dày đặc thay cho loại ánh sáng tổng thể. Khiến chúng trở thành nguồn chính lấy ánh sáng chính cho không gian. Nhưng thực tế loại đèn này về bản chất chỉ hắt ánh sáng lên trên hoặc xuống dưới. Nên ánh sáng tỏa đều cho không gian khá ít. Khiến cho không gian đôi lúc không nhận được nguồn ánh sáng cần thiết; mà lại lãng phí nhiều điện năng không cần thiết. Vì vậy chỉ nên sử dụng đèn âm trần vừa phải với chức năng trang trí tổng thể là tốt nhất. Loại bỏ việc thiết kế ánh sáng chức năng khỏi nhà bếp Việc không bố trí các loại đèn chiếu sáng tập trung trong nhà bếp là một sai lầm thường gặp. Điều này không chỉ khiến cho không gian thiếu đi những vị trí chiếu sáng cần thiết cho sinh hoạt; mà không gian không có được điểm nhấn tốt nhất. Vì vậy có thể bố trí ánh sáng phòng bếp bằng cách lắp các loại đèn chiếu sáng cho nhà bếp có tính chiếu sáng chức năng tại tủ bếp, trên bếp để có ánh sáng đủ cho việc nấu nướng. Thiết kế ánh sáng đèn nhà vệ sinh chiếu xuống gương soi Cách bố trí lấy sáng trong nhà vệ sinh này vô tình tạo ra ánh sáng quá bóng. Khiến bạn bị giảm khả năng quan sát, tính chân thực của hình ảnh. Đối với vị trí gương nên lắp đèn tường bên cạnh gương để giảm thiếu bóng và đảm bảo có được nguồn ánh sáng đầy đủ nhất xung quanh; giúp sinh hoạt của bạn đảm bảo tốt nhất. Đặc biệt cho việc trang điểm và cũng có tính thẩm mỹ cao hơn. Đối với lấy ánh sáng cho nhà vệ sinh nên bố trí ánh sáng chiếu từ nhiều phía vào phần bồn rửa. Những loại đèn chiếu sáng trên trần chỉ có các dụng nổi bật khu vực ngay phía dưới nên bố trí phía trên bồn rửa là hợp lý. Lựa chọn đèn chiếu sáng sai tính năng Bên cạnh việc thiết kế đặt vị trí đèn chiếu sáng sai; thì việc chọn đèn có tính năng không phù hợp cũng khiến cho bạn gặp phải một số vấn đề. Những loại đèn sợi đốt hay bóng halogen không có tính năng chỉnh sáng tối sẽ tốn năng lượng; tăng nhiệt lượng phòng và tất nhiên khó có thể điều chỉnh theo ý muốn. Sai lầm trong cách dẫn ánh sáng vào nhà Thiết kế nhà lấy ánh sáng tự nhiên quá gần bếp nấu: Ánh sáng tự nhiên trong không gian bếp, phòng ăn là tốt nhưng nếu nguồn sáng quá gần bếp nấu lại thực sự không tốt. Phòng làm việc thiết kế thiếu ánh sáng tự nhiên: Đối với văn phòng, phòng học, làm việc nếu thiếu ánh sáng tự nhiên nó sẽ khiến không gian bí bức và đặc biệt là giảm năng suất, cảm hướng làm việc. Vì thế, việc thiết kế chiếu sáng phòng làm việc sẽ cần phải có đủ ánh sáng nhân tạo và gần nhất với tính chất ánh sáng tự nhiên gần mặt trời nếu không thể lấy được nguồn ánh sáng tự nhiên vào nhà. Thiết kế nhà tràn ngập ánh sáng cho không gian trưng bày: Đây là linh kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệp một sai lầm khi mà một không gian trưng bày có quá nhiều ánh sáng tự nhiên bởi tia UV có thể gây hại, ảnh hưởng đến những tác phẩm nghệ thuật.


----------

